# Why I no longer drive for Doortrash



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Drivers used to be able to rely on some nice orders on Doordash and it was a solid way to spend the 4-8 hours. Now they completely hide which offers are worth taking and bombard you with garbage offers.

Maybe they are hoping to reward their top slaves, but they’ve alienated their best veteran drivers in the process. Little do they realize that the cherry pickers actually make the business run smoothly and top dashers are actually anything but. Now they’ve lost coverage, as thousands of seasoned drivers have lost interest in an app that is not being honest with them.

Good luck with your business model, doordash, I have no interest in driving for your platform until you stop hiding how much the tip is and let seasoned drivers continue to enjoy their number one skill: STRATEGY.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm still making enough money on DD every week to where this and GrubHub are all I need to do. Tonight, I made $176 on DD and $50 on GH. I made the $176 on DD in 7 deliveries. Learn to use the Android widget and you too can figure out which offers will pay you more before you accept them. I also accepted a $22 DashMart order that paid me $26. A few weeks ago, I accepted a $25 DashMart order that paid me $34.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> I'm still making enough money on DD every week to where this and GrubHub are all I need to do. Tonight, I made $176 on DD and $50 on GH. I made the $176 on DD in 7 deliveries. Learn to use the Android widget and you too can figure out which offers will pay you more before you accept them. I also accepted a $22 DashMart order that paid me $26. A few weeks ago, I accepted a $25 DashMart order that paid me $34.


I don’t get up for anything less than $30 an hour.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hexonxonx said:


> Android widget


???


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> ???


It's part of the app on Android. It shows you all the food they ordered and the addresses before you accept. If it's a long list of food, chances are the tip will be good. If it's going to an office, chances are the tip will be good.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I always wonder where did those low ball offers go? Do they get bumped up or the *Top Dasher*(s) take(s) them all?


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

DD is wrong for this for a couple of reasons. First of all, the customer who tips well is getting jipped on service. To make it worse they will double up an order with a good tip with an order without a good tip. Second the driver is getting played and that's not a good work experience.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

This must depend on market because my wife is doing DD a few hours a day and grossing just under $1k a week. She is busy the entire time; no breaks. Her ave order is like $25-30 with really nice tips.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I make 20 to 30 an hour DD. and i can see the offers with tips . IDK what your talking about ? 
I pick and choose .I decline 20 offers and accept one .


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

It all depends on your market. I moved to a new market and the demand is a lot less and the orders are smaller. What irritates me is that DoorDash takes 30% from the restraurant and a fee from the customer and we only make a fraction of the total charge.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> I make 20 to 30 an hour DD. and i can see the offers with tips . IDK what your talking about ?
> I pick and choose .I decline 20 offers and accept one .


 Its a app called para. some swear by it...the alleged person behind has been jumping around fb groups. its against the TOS. Apparently you have to give them your user name and password. The wording also said something about power of attorney as well. Seems like a person would be giving way to much as they would be able to see everything.....and eventually DD will catch on


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I agree with the OP. While I never made a ton on DD it's really taken a nose dive. I make maybe $30 a week just running it in the background when Uber is not busy. DD in my market will send pings back to back but I won't accept anything less than $10 on there. DD customers have tendency to just tip $0-$4 (regardless of order size). Also their rules about cancel prior to pick up is a huge turn off to me. Their orders are NEVER ready on time and they try to hold you hostage with that CR above 80%. So I'm going to spend 30-45 mins completing one delivery for what? $7?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Doodootrash is for insane people, who like to REPEATEDLY, step in poop.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I did these two last night. The BJ's order was sent to me at $24 and paid me $25.77 on completion and the Saltgrass was sent to me at $18 and paid me $31.67. This is why I'm still surviving doing DD and GH. Between the 2, I made $100 on 4 deliveries last night from 5pm-9.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> It all depends on your market. I moved to a new market and the demand is a lot less and the orders are smaller. What irritates me is that DoorDash takes 30% from the restraurant and a fee from the customer and we only make a fraction of the total charge.


Were you expecting to have the whole amount given to drivers? They have a business to run and substantial expenses to cover before making even a TINY profit. Since DASH is now a publicly traded stock, there will be even more pressure to be profitable than there was before. Like it or not, that is the reality.

If you really don’t like their business model, you can always bet on their stock going down. You can sell short the stock or trade options. BUT there is a substantial learning curve involved before investing (or gambling) in the stock market.

Another choice- there are hundreds of other gig companies out there. Good luck.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Should of went out like this 😂😂🤣


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Were you expecting to have the whole amount given to drivers? They have a business to run and substantial expenses to cover before making even a TINY profit. Since DASH is now a publicly traded stock, there will be even more pressure to be profitable than there was before. Like it or not, that is the reality.
> 
> If you really don’t like their business model, you can always bet on their stock going down. You can sell short the stock or trade options. BUT there is a substantial learning curve involved before investing (or gambling) in the stock market.
> 
> Another choice- there are hundreds of other gig companies out there. Good luck.


That’s exactly what we’re doing, bucko. These companies are shit with handling their money. Not the driver’s problem. We only make our money from tips, the platform can go fux themselves.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> This must depend on market because my wife is doing DD a few hours a day and grossing just under $1k a week. She is busy the entire time; no breaks. Her ave order is like $25-30 with really nice tips.


 OMG, your BS gets funnier each week!


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

SHalester said:


> This must depend on market because my wife is doing DD a few hours a day and grossing just under $1k a week. She is busy the entire time; no breaks. Her ave order is like $25-30 with really nice tips.


Are we still talking about Doordash, or perhaps a different gig?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DiceyDan said:


> Are we still talking about Doordash,


yup, she drives for DD exclusively.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> OMG, your BS gets funnier each week!


Does that mean I'm catching up to you, puppy?  

do try and stay on thread, k? And don't confrontational, it's a no no.

but yes, wife unit began DD a month or so ago and does it nearly daily before her 'real' job. And she's doing much better than you do. I hope that is ok?


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> It's part of the app on Android. It shows you all the food they ordered and the addresses before you accept. If it's a long list of food, chances are the tip will be good. If it's going to an office, chances are the tip will be good.


cant find the widget in play store


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

BigBadBob said:


> cant find the widget in play store


Lols


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> This must depend on market because my wife is doing DD a few hours a day and grossing just under $1k a week. She is busy the entire time; no breaks. Her ave order is like $25-30 with really nice tips.


Does your wife drive in an area with high peak pay?

Tips are not included in prop. 22 supplemental pay.

Yet, she is not receiving prop. 22 pay?

The playbook for maximizing supplemental pay is to accept offers with low fare, are time consuming and have high hidden tips.

Any chance your wife will reveal her tactics?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> Does that mean I'm catching up to you, puppy?
> 
> do try and stay on thread, k? And don't confrontational, it's a no no.
> 
> but yes, wife unit began DD a month or so ago and does it nearly daily before her 'real' job. And she's doing much better than you do. I hope that is ok?


BS as usual from you, surprising no one here!


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

BigBadBob said:


> cant find the widget in play store


It's built into the dasher app on Android.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> surprising no one here!


Agreed, nobody is surprised by you puppy sock. 

Keep at it, you might catch up to my wife in her take with DD. We are here for you to improve your skills.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Any chance your wife will reveal her tactics?


she drives before she needs to leave for her 'real' job. No complex tactic there. This market is busy all the time.

One would need to be quite altered to trigger Prop 22 floor minimums, here. It's not a factor. She is NEVER waiting more than a few minutes for the next request. 

Mostly it is the market that determines 'her' outcome. She does seem to get quests and such and works to achieve them. I don't pay much attention. It's just another reason to avoid her car (a precious prius) because now it smells like food. 🤮


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I don’t get up for anything less than $30 an hour.


stay ib bed...


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> Agreed, nobody is surprised by you puppy sock.
> 
> Keep at it, you might catch up to my wife in her take with DD. We are here for you to improve your skills.


Sure, sure. $30 avg per order. Ha! Such BS.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> $30 avg per order.


you seem to have toilet issues today. Are you eating ok?

But yes, she's doing an ave $15-20 per request and that includes tips. Busy market it is not hard to get that. 

Let us know if you need assistance.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> you seem to have toilet issues today. Are you eating ok?
> 
> But yes, she's doing an ave $15-20 per request and that includes tips. Busy market it is not hard to get that.
> 
> Let us know if you need assistance.


Funny how a dude who made his money already, has a wife working full-time, along with gig work. So full of it your eyes are turning brown!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Funny how a dude who made his money already,


well, you got one thing correct for a change. You let me know when you have worked for over 30 years, kay?

Also, you let us know when somebody agrees to marry you. Happy SO, happy life. My wife can do what she likes; it's her time. if she wants to work for peanuts vs her real job, her choice. 

For tone, balance and accuracy all her DD payments go straight to my son's 529 account. Only a parent would understand what I just said.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> you seem to have toilet issues today. Are you eating ok?
> 
> But yes, she's doing an ave $15-20 per request and that includes tips. Busy market it is not hard to get that.
> 
> Let us know if you need assistance.


What a blessed market.

If I may ask, what is her fare versus tip ratio?

And dollars per mile?

Seems I should abandon the wife unit and move north.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> worked for over 30 years, kay?


Let's just say I didn't have to work 30 years to accumulate more wealth, than you!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Let's just say I didn't have to work 30 years to accumulate more wealth, than you!


Pocket lint is not a measure of wealth.

(Unless, of course, there are magical coins hidden within. Specifically, Bitcoins.)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Let's just say I didn't have to work 30 years to accumulate more wealth, than you!


yeah, you aren't even 30 yet, so that makes total sense. And the gigs have been your only jobs. We understand. 

My wife would be happy to assist you when you transfer to DD.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> If I may ask, what is her fare versus tip ratio?
> 
> And dollars per mile?


I've only seen brief moments of her DD app and didn't really get to focus beyond the point delivering food the tips really do rock vs RS. 

Ha, dollars per mile. Wife unit REFUSES to track her mileage. She is under the wrong assumption DD does that, even tho I explained at best they might have an idea of from restaurant to residence. Even told her about the deduction, to no avail. Guess we will have fudge it. I don't keep track of DD and their 1099's so have no idea how DD handles it; is it like the whacked Uber method of 1099's? Guess I'll find out. 

Weekly she is grossing > $500 doing 3-4 hours a day. And she drives a precious prius. 🤒


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> yeah, you aren't even 30 yet, so that makes total sense. And the gigs have been your only jobs. We understand.
> 
> My wife would be happy to assist you when you transfer to DD.


Seems I've been asking for your wife to assist me as I use DD.

Seems your claims regarding her income are questionable.

Just saying, they don't seem to add up in the prop. 22 environment.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I've only seen brief moments of her DD app and didn't really get to focus beyond the point delivering food the tips really do rock vs RS.
> 
> Ha, dollars per mile. Wife unit REFUSES to track her mileage. She is under the wrong assumption DD does that, even tho I explained at best they might have an idea of from restaurant to residence. Even told her about the deduction, to no avail. Guess we will have fudge it. I don't keep track of DD and their 1099's so have no idea how DD handles it; is it like the whacked Uber method of 1099's? Guess I'll find out.
> 
> Weekly she is grossing > $500 doing 3-4 hours a day. And she drives a precious prius. 🤒


Under a thousand a week and over 500 dollars a week for three to four hours a day?

You may want to check her app and ensure the wife unit is not making money in an illicit manner using another unmentioned app.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Just saying, they don't seem to add up in the prop. 22 environment.


screen shots, or they don't exist, aye?  I handle the banking and see the deposits. Not sure why, but each week there are 2 of them. One a smaller amount; maybe promotions? IDK. NO reason to fudge 'em here. Quicken tells me she has done $2500 through 6/30; she just started in may. 🤷‍♂️

Also, uncertain how Prop 22 would have any impact? She is making WAY too much for the floor to kick in? Wanna explain that?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DoorDash

1/1/2021 through 7/6/2021

Date Account Num Description Memo Category Tag Clr Amount Amount 

5/25/2021 Checking Doordash Doordash Id DoorDash R 13.25 13.25 
5/25/2021 Checking Doordash Doordash Id DoorDash R 74.00 74.00 
6/1/2021 Checking Doordash Doordash Id DoorDash R 505.93 505.93 
6/8/2021 Checking Doordash Doordash Id DoorDash R 38.38 38.38 
6/8/2021 Checking Doordash Doordash Id DoorDash R 221.00 221.00 
6/15/2021 Checking Doordash Doordash Id DoorDash R 48.66 48.66 
6/15/2021 Checking Doordash Doordash Id DoorDash R 262.47 262.47 
6/22/2021 Checking Doordash Doordash Id DoorDash R 94.54 94.54 
6/22/2021 Checking Doordash Doordash Id DoorDash R 437.73 437.73 
6/29/2021 Checking Doordash Doordash Id DoorDash R 108.52 108.52 
6/29/2021 Checking Doordash Doordash Id DoorDash R 702.29 702.29 
7/6/2021 Checking Doordash Doordash Id DoorDash R 99.87 99.87 
7/6/2021 Checking Doordash Doordash Id DoorDash R 489.19 489.19 
1/1/2021 - 7/6/2021 3,095.83 

TOTAL INFLOWS 3,095.83 

TOTAL OUTFLOWS 0.00 

NET TOTAL 3,095.83 

You were saying?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> screen shots, or they don't exist, aye?  I handle the banking and see the deposits. Not sure why, but each week there are 2 of them. One a smaller amount; maybe promotions? IDK. NO reason to fudge 'em here. Quicken tells me she has done $2500 through 6/30; she just started in may. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Also, uncertain how Prop 22 would have any impact? She is making WAY too much for the floor to kick in? Wanna explain that?


High base pay, plus promotions and peak pay.

Tips are not included when calculating prop. 22 supplemental pay.

All pay, excluding tips, are included in determining prop. 22 supplemental pay.

Seems your wife is collecting large amounts of gig app pay, thus negating the supplemental pay.

A blessed market.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> All pay, excluding tips, are included in determining prop. 22 supplemental pay.


yup as I said she is making WAY past the floor. In fact, one would have to try really really hard to trigger floor payments. 

but yes, she got the big promo the first week; that is why she started. Then she kept at it, tho everyday she tells me she is going to quit. I think the thrill of getting the promos hooked her (for now). k

The other variable is busy from the time she goes online; not many breaks in between 'requests'. 

But yes, a very busy market.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> DoorDash
> 
> 1/1/2021 through 7/6/2021
> 
> ...


Omg.

06/01

Definitely a blessed market.

Seems I should abandon my home and drive north.


Do you have any rooms for rent?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems I should abandon my home and drive north.


if you own, a great time to sell. If you need to buy again in Calif you will be screwed. And when the market takes a dump (one is coming) you would be screwed again. 

Plus one moves for a real job with a huge pay increase; not for a gig.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> if you own, a great time to sell. If you need to buy again in Calif you will be screwed. And when the market takes a dump (one is coming) you would be screwed again.
> 
> Plus one moves for a real job with a huge pay increase; not for a gig.


Own and paid off.

Family exerting pressure to move to Phoenix and Spokane.

LA Basin has the best weather in the world.

Two hours to the beach on holidays and four hours to the mountains when driving in traffic. 

Leave before the sun rises and you arrive hours before everyone else.

Buy low and hold, since 1987.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> yeah, you aren't even 30 yet, so that makes total sense. And the gigs have been your only jobs. We understand.
> 
> My wife would be happy to assist you when you transfer to DD.





SHalester said:


> yeah, you aren't even 30 yet, so that makes total sense. And the gigs have been your only jobs. We understand.
> 
> My wife would be happy to assist you when you transfer to DD.


Interesting how your wife prefers to "dash", rather than spending that time with you!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Interesting how your wife prefers to "dash", rather than spending that time with you!


well, since you are dragging us off thread.....

Would it blow your mind if I wasn't home while she was dashing? Or would that be a detail that is inconvenient?

I enjoy the love you bring.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> well, since you are dragging us off thread.....
> 
> Would it blow your mind if I wasn't home while she was dashing? Or would that be a detail that is inconvenient?
> 
> I enjoy the love you bring.


Always a BS reply from you. Truth hurts, huh?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> I agree with the OP. While I never made a ton on DD it's really taken a nose dive. I make maybe $30 a week just running it in the background when Uber is not busy. DD in my market will send pings back to back but I won't accept anything less than $10 on there. DD customers have tendency to just tip $0-$4 (regardless of order size). Also their rules about cancel prior to pick up is a huge turn off to me. Their orders are NEVER ready on time and they try to hold you hostage with that CR above 80%. So I'm going to spend 30-45 mins completing one delivery for what? $7?


Absolutely right, I'm on the same boat, dd has completely gone down the drain, specially with their $2.50 low ballers and super long distances, at best I make about $11 in 4 hrs a day from about 50 orders thrown at me.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> Absolutely right, I'm on the same boat, dd has completely gone down the drain, specially with their $2.50 low ballers and super long distances, at best I make about $11 in 4 hrs a day from about 50 orders thrown at me.


$2.75 per hour? If true, that REALLY SUCKS!


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> I make 20 to 30 an hour DD. and i can see the offers with tips . IDK what your talking about ?
> I pick and choose .I decline 20 offers and accept one .


PARA?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> $2.75 per hour? If true, that REALLY SUCKS!


That's right, luckily I don't depend solely on dd they're just backup, I'd like to know how those who only do dd manage.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

rideshareapphero said:


> That's right, luckily I don't depend solely on dd they're just backup, I'd like to know how those who only do dd manage.


Same here. I can't tell you how many times I've DELETED doodootrash from my phone!


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I did DD when it opened in my market, it was sweet to be a "pioneer". It went on for two months and the it nosed dive. Some orders as low as 1.83 (lowest I seen, to a restaurant notorious for being late. For a long time their supplemental pay was subsidized with tips given by customers so I quit. I do GH and UE, I cherry pick and I do on average 17 orders a day and also average about $ 11.00 per order. The amount of miles I drive is about 100 to a 120 daily. On my final days with DD my average including UE and GH was $ 8.75 and it took about 22 deliveries a day to make what I make now.
I'm still on the platform but I rarely open it. Is not worth it.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> I did DD when it opened in my market, it was sweet to be a "pioneer". It went on for two months and the it nosed dive. Some orders as low as 1.83 (lowest I seen, to a restaurant notorious for being late. For a long time their supplemental pay was subsidized with tips given by customers so I quit. I do GH and UE, I cherry pick and I do on average 17 orders a day and also average about $ 11.00 per order. The amount of miles I drive is about 100 to a 120 daily. On my final days with DD my average including UE and GH was $ 8.75 and it took about 22 deliveries a day to make what I make now.
> I'm still on the platform but I rarely open it. Is not worth it.


We'd think DD's $900 ~$1300 referral was too successful that they've no shortage of competent contractors to do the low ball offers now in your market. Can competitors maintain their high cost operation with negative cashflow for how much longer?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Drivers used to be able to rely on some nice orders on Doordash and it was a solid way to spend the 4-8 hours. Now they completely hide which offers are worth taking and bombard you with garbage offers.
> 
> Maybe they are hoping to reward their top slaves, but they’ve alienated their best veteran drivers in the process. Little do they realize that the cherry pickers actually make the business run smoothly and top dashers are actually anything but. Now they’ve lost coverage, as thousands of seasoned drivers have lost interest in an app that is not being honest with them.
> 
> Good luck with your business model, doordash, I have no interest in driving for your platform until you stop hiding how much the tip is and let seasoned drivers continue to enjoy their number one skill: STRATEGY.


they don't care about people, you are disposable and replaceable to them,.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Lee239 said:


> they don't care about people, you are disposable and replaceable to them,.


And this is different from 99.9% of businesses how exactly? You’re only special to your Mom and your partner (if you’re lucky; not everyone is). Once you realize this, things get easier.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> And this is different from 99.9% of businesses how exactly? You’re only special to your Mom and your partner (if you’re lucky; not everyone is). Once you realize this, things get easier.


If you work for a company and you are a good worker they are not going to let customers rate you and have them be the reason you are fired, that's the difference.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I don’t get up for anything less than $30 an hour.


Deliver pizza.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Lee239 said:


> If you work for a company and you are a good worker they are not going to let customers rate you and have them be the reason you are fired, that's the difference.


Depends on the area of expertise. In the service industry - sure they will. In low-skill jobs - sure they will. An engineer - probably not, if he’s really good. But his secretary? Nah (there are exceptions, but they are rare).

Delivery is not exactly rocket science. The pool to draw from is enormous.

Lets be frank. It’s unreasonable to say you’re not taking any $5 pings and in the same breath suggest the company should value you over customers. It would be different if you said “I take crap offers all the time to help them out and this is how they treat me?!?”

We’re not exactly loyal to DD or Uber, are we? C’mon. Admit it. We’re NOT. It just suits us today, at this particular time of day. And if they have a rush tomorrow and we made other plans, we’re not rushing out to help them.

Just my opinion. I have zero loyalty to them. I don’t expect any back.


----------

